# Intel Xeon LGA 771 on a Moded LGA 775 Socket .. A Platform ahaed of it's time



## topgear (Jul 19, 2016)

Now we are in a time when manufacturers are coming up with everything  " locked" to shoo away enthusiasts ( sans the hardcore and sponsored ones ). But personally my mind is still on the time when LGA 775 platform was in it full mature state where you can overclock, mod almost any supported cpu and the xeons which were meant for LGA 771 platform.
But LGA 775 was the most versatile platform of that time. People had ( and still have ) lots of great memories with tinkering with LGA 775 cpus ( LGA 771 too ) and motherboards when things were not " locked " like now. Be it a cheap to astonishingly high priced cpu and did I mention AMD was also on Intel's train that time unlike the introduction of Sandy Bridge.

So here's a thread dedicated to all those sweet memories of LGA 775 platform. In my opinion greatest platform in the whole history of pcs. I know I can't give you guys any liquid or nitrogen cooled alien looking uber cool setup pics. But just a few months ago had an awesome chance to play with a Intel Xeon and LGA 775 self moded motherboard and TBH I was mighty pleased with the performance I've got with everything at stock. If I only had a better motherboard I would have played more but as the saying goes " something is better than nothing". Basically I've built up this little setup for my utter love to LGA 775 platform. It never failed to amaze me. So guys enjoy :

*s32.postimg.org/605t8pgkl/cpu_z1.pngimage hosting websites

*s32.postimg.org/ssc2ixibp/cpuz2.pngupload a gif

*s32.postimg.org/qplitatn9/cinebench_E5430.png
image post

- - - Updated - - -

Will update pics with DDr3 setup later.


----------

